# Hannah's Accutane Log



## Loreal (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope I'm allowed to do this... Haha.

But Jessica inpsired me to make an accutane log, and this is more for myself, just to be able to see what happens, but feel free to ask questions or post comments. Any product reccomendations or accutane stories are much appreciated!






So, I'm 15 and I have had acne for pretty much the past 4 years. It's had its good and bad times, but I'm just really sick of it. I have tried everything, over the counter BP, Proactive, 6+ prescription drugs, antibiotics, arbon, soooo mannnyyy thingggss!!!





My skin gets soo oily during the day, but it has been dry lately b/c of the medicine i was using before accutane. (That didn't really make sense, haha, but i'm not sure how to word it.) My acne isn't like horrendous, it just wont go away!!!





So my dermatologist finally put me on 40mg. (I weigh about 135) a day of Accutane (Claravis) Yayy!!!

I'm on Day 4 today (of a hopefully 5 month course)

There isn't really anything that's changed yet... My lips are slightly more dry today than usual, but my lips have a tendency to be dry all the time, even before accutane. I have a couple new bumps, but i don't really think its from the medicine yet. I think it's more b/c i hadn't been using anything on my face in the few days prior to accutane.

At night I'm washing my face with a bar of Dove Sensitive Skin, and using a VERY thin layer of vaseline mixed with warm water as a moisturizer.

In the morning, I wash my face with the same Dove bar and use a Dove moisturizer. it's like the heavy moisture, or something like that. (it smells so good!! &lt;3 )

I don't use foundation, I just use like tinted moisturizer and i try to wash it all off as soon as i get home.

I guess thats all there is to say! I'm planning on updating this regularly and hopefully see progress....





Thanks for reading!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmmm....

I don't like the dove bars. I remember using them in high school and the residue would make my skin flare up. I used to suffer from atopic dermatitis.

Good luck to you though, I hope it works


----------



## luxotika (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd like to see some pictures!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 23, 2008)

I would like to see pics too


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2008)

good luck !! maybe take some pics from time to time ? it would really show how your skin's improving


----------



## Harlot (Feb 23, 2008)

Good luck to you. Ive tried plenty of products but my skin was never too bad that I felt the need to take any medications. Buts its finaly clearing up and behaving good for the most part. Partly because of Mario Badescu stuff but actually the majority was because I quit.........PEANUT BUTTER. It sucks cause its the best



I experimented with eating and without eating and I noticed a big improvement when I finaly quit.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sure you can do this! Some before and after or before, during and after pics would be great! Also...just a suggestion, you should probably be using a moisturizer with an SPF during the day. I didn't see you mention it.


----------



## michelledreams (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck and as the ladies mentioned keep a picture history for yourself so you can see your progress


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 24, 2008)

Best of luck



I remember my doc put me on Benzamysen? (SP) and it worked. But then I didnt have insurance so I couldnt get anything. Anyways, pics would be good. Also, could you let us know in detail how dry your face gets? My friend was on this and her lips would get so dry they would look almost white.

Keep us updated


----------



## Loreal (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank so much everyone!! I'm SOOO excited!!! =]]

And I will try to put some pictures up soon... Hopefully. My computer has been...struggling. Hah.

Yes, my Dove moisturizer that I use in the morning does have an SPF of 15.

And Labrat81, thanks for the taking the pill with fat tip. That's weird! My doctor never mentioned that. Does milk have enough fat in it to take the pill with a glass of milk?

(Day 5.... Just the same... a teensy tiny bit dryer than normal...)

Hahaha oohhh boy, I apologize for the wonderful quality of pictures... my parents are paranoid about no pictures of me on the internet, which is okay, haha, but i also couldn't figure out how to download them....so this is my E for effot, starting month one pictures. No makeup (obviously...siiicckkkk......) and i had just washed my face and i have on that dove deep moisture lotion.


----------



## Loreal (Feb 28, 2008)

DAY 9 Well nothing too drastic has happened... i can definitly feel my face and lips getting dry. Not too dry, but if i don't have chapstick on (Right now I'm just using the chapstick brand, the blue moisture kind) my lips sort of sting. And today, my face ITCHED!!!!!! Oh my gosh. I almost died. Haha okay it wasn't that bad, but I'm not sure if its because its dry, or because of my moisturizer, or what. anyone have any experience with itchiness??!

I'm sure it's just my imagination, b/c i want to it to work so badly, b/c it hasn't been long enough to work, but my face almost seems a little better! Very encouraging, even if it is my imagination. Haha. I'm cautiously optimistic about not having a severe initial breakout. Any thoughts on this? Anyone not have an IB at all??

Hope you have had a great week! =]]


----------



## luxotika (Feb 28, 2008)

Your skin is starting to look fantastic! Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 29, 2008)

Aquaphor is good stuff, haha.

I still use it even though i'm off accutane.

though, i might be getting back on.

or getting back on something. :/


----------



## noey1219 (Feb 29, 2008)

my son is finishing his fifth month of accutane and the doctor told him to take a vitamin e supplement everyday to help with his dry skin-it really helped with his dry eyes and skin. good luck!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

I finished accutane a year and a half ago and my skin is still good. I only break out if I get lazy about taking care of my skin. Oh a be careful to look at ingredients in lip balms. I was so desperate one day I used one that I didn't know had salicylic acid on it. Oh the pain.....


----------



## Loreal (Mar 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your skin is starting to look fantastic! Thanks for posting the pictures! Thank you!! =]
Thanks everyone for the help!!

DAY 11!! WOOO!! Finished my first package of 10 pills. Aquaphor is rapidly becoming my best friend... I have been taking Vitmin E so hopefully that will help with the dryness. I woke up today and my face was dry!!! Like as in flaking dry!! YAYY!! Usually when i wake up it is disturbingly oily. Hah.

The itchiness is BADDD....(around my nose is the worst too!!) but we called the doctor and got some lotion stuff. I'm also using Eucerin anti-itch calming lotion...which is my other best friend.

I have been having some headaches... Is that bad?? they aren't really bad or anything, but before i didn't really have that many... so I'm not sure...

Any reccomendations for a shampoo for siiiccckkk flakey hair?? Ick.


----------



## Loreal (Mar 6, 2008)

Haha, wow thats funny that you would say all that, because just yesterday i got some dry eye drops, some medicated shampoo, and started drinking more water!! But thank you so much!!

Its day 15.... I spoke too soon about the initial breakout... its not tooooo bad, but its certainly not attractive...i have a couple new big hard bumps... lovely. the dryness isn't really bad right now. I keep aquaphor on my lips pretty much 24-7 and they are doing pretty good. The headaches/dizzyness will hopefully go away with the eye drops and water... my hair is still flakey.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

This wont be much help... Ive never tried Accutane or anything like that and not sure what to tell you about your dry skin and all that, seems like you got it covered anyways. Sometimes my scalp gets dry and flaky in the winter, head and shoulders works for me.

Anyways I just wanted to say good luck, and something you havent tried which may be an option: I had acne like yours in the picture from 12 years old and in 2005 (I was 14) I started birth control lol, yea I know, but it wasn't for my acne but it cleared my skin RIGHT UP. I am still taking it to this day and my skin is clear, one little breakout that week of the month lol thats all. And I use a powder foundation with SPF and wash my face, use moisturizer, normal stuff, I just wanted to tell you if you had thought of it or not, BC can really help if its a hormonal issue, like mine mainly was.


----------



## Loreal (Mar 6, 2008)

Day 16.... Those few bumps are still there (they are hard and they HURT!!! Gosh. lol) but they aren't actually that noticable...which makes me happy. I'm trying to drink alot more water... which is sort of hard for me for some reason... and yayyy for eyedrops. Haha. and I got some (off-brand..haha) itching flaking hair shampoo so hopefully that will do some go good....(Hahah...the box says tar/coal shampoo...its this attractive....orange?? color... maybe more brown?? its siiickkk.... and it smells...odd... lovely.)

and actually I tried YAZ too for like 6 months and it seemed to actually make my acne worse!! and i was even using retin- a with it! Which was dissapointing because its easy to just swallow a little pill.

DAY 17!!!

Dry skin on my arm?? RANNDDOMM... its like flakey but it doesn't hurt or anything... idk??

my face's color and skin tone actually seems to be improving from a lovely red color to a normal skin color!! WOO! I'm taking Vitimin E capsules every night and I put some Vit. E in my shampoo. Yay for aquaphor, one again. haha.

Hope everyone had a great week!! =]]

The eye drops seemed to have fixed the headaches and dizziness! Yay!


----------



## Loreal (Mar 11, 2008)

Day 21. Finished my 2nd pack of pills. 10 left in this month. Still using eyedrops, that shampoo, dove moisturizer and soap. Now at night ive been putting vitamin E on my face...i heard it is supposed to heal scars, and i also like how it moisturizes. any thoughts on this?

i can sort of tell that its beginning to work. I'm excited!! I will post pictures at the end of the month.

as for the dryness, my arms have these icky flakey patches that im putting aquaphor on, and my lips are dry unless i use aquaphor all the time. Dry scalp. Other than that, no real side effects. YaY!


----------



## Loreal (Mar 16, 2008)

Day 26. Nothing has changed really. dry skin on my hands, like red flakey patches, my hair is still flakey, I'm still using that anti-flake shampoo. Eyedrops are my best friend. I just use the off brand... its not medicated or anything. I can't really tell a huge difference in my skin. There have been a couple new bad spots, but nothing too awful. Its like its a good day before accutane. So i can handle it. Going to the doctor on Wednesday. Pictures soon.

Hope everyone had a good week!! =]]

Question. I was looking at this one girls accutane log on a different website, and her face got even better like one month after she finished her course. Any experiences with this or did everyones get the best at the end and stay that way?? (sorry that question didn't really make sense, i wasn't sure how to word it. haha)


----------



## Loreal (Mar 18, 2008)

Day 28- it seems that when i do get new bumps, they heal a little faster than usual. still using everything the same, except no more vitamin E on my face, too much hassle. back to vaseline. the backs of my hands are really dry, my lips get dry and crack and sting without aquaphor, but nothing else seems to be very dry. not sure if thats good or bad. I can tell a definite improvement in my skin. Its not like CLEAR WOO!! haha but its improving slowly. I'm still cautiously optimistic. My back has been hurting lately though.. its really odd, and really hard to explain how it hurts, its not like a normal backache in one spot.. Im not sure if its the medicine or not, b/c none of my other joints have been hurting... idk...


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm glad you started this thread Loreal. Lots of great information.

I was on accutance twice. Three things I noticed:

1. My night vision was terrible

2. I had to stop wearing my contacts the first round. My eyes felt like there was sand in them - VERY scratchy!

The second round I could tolerate my contacts.

3. My eyes were very sensitive to the sunlight.

Did anyone mention not to wax anything while on Accutane? Waxing will actually tear off the top surface of the skin, as well as the hair - you'll look like you have a rug burn where you waxed.

When you finish your Accutane, it will be well into spring. You will love your non oily summer skin.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 20, 2008)

Interesting so far lol. I just want to point out with BC, not every brand will work for you, some may very well make you break out more or gain weight or get all emotional lol. My doctor gave me lots of samples and I settled with Alesse, its all about what works best for you, so just saying, its a pretty good option to keep in mind




Hope this Accutane stuff will work out for you, it would suck having to go through all that dryness and crappy side effects for nothing


----------



## Loreal (Mar 20, 2008)

DAYYY 30!! WOOO!!! Last pill tonight!! I went to the doctor yesterday, and he changed my dose to 2 pills a day on weekdays, and just one pill a day on weekends. Im not sure if its going to stay at 40mg. or not. AND...he informed me I had to have a bloodtest?!? He never mentioned this before. Im nervous.





The skin on my arms is the dryest, the backs of my hands are like scabbing they are so dry, and my arms are like flakey. Dry lips... nothing too bad yet. Its probably going to get a lot dryer with the new dose.

Thanks so much everyone for your help and encouragement!!





This months pictures:





Sorry the first one is a little blurry.

Gosh! hugeness! siccckk... sorry i can't figure out how to make it smaller...


----------



## Loreal (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks!! =]

OH NO!!! fasting!!!! I CANT DO THAT!!!! haha. maybe i will just go get it done first thing in the morning.

Yeah he was trying to explain that I have to take a total of 230 pills over a 5 month course and it doesn't really matter how i take them, thats just how its easy to remember. i could take one a day and it would work, it would just take forever, 230 days... make sense? It didn't totally to me, but w/e. haha. thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Loreal (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh okay, thanks so much for answering all my questions! =]]

Im paranoid about missing a day, just because i want to get it over with faster!!!

Hahah, yes, love those good questions... "what type of birth control are you currently using?" uhmm... Im 15??? Haha.


----------



## FlippinSweet (Mar 20, 2008)

I was on Accutane for about a year. The year was horrible. My skin was peeling off everywhere, I sweat immensely, my back had horrible pains and sleeping didn't come easy. But I will say that drug changed my life. I had cystic acne all over my face, chest and back. But after they year my face was transformed, now I only get about 2 pimples every now and then. Accutane is hard while you're on it, but be ready for the payoff. Keep lots of lotion, drink lots of water, and remember lots of chapstick. Dandruff will come as well so try to get some prescription dandruff shampoo from your doctor if you can. GL I know you will love your face soon enough!


----------



## Loreal (Mar 22, 2008)

Ugghhh... LONG story but I slept outside last night (by choice..haha) and did some tumbling stuff (which isn't like a first time thing) but today I am so stiff and sore... I think my joints are hurting b/c of the accutane...

so i took my first pill of month 2 today. Some pharmacies only have the real brand, or the generic is more expensive in certain places, so shop around.

EYE DROPS ARE A LIFE SAVER.


----------



## Loreal (Mar 24, 2008)

Day 35- the skin on my hands and arms are really dry, esp. the backs of my hands... the right one is so bad. its gross. my hair is pretty flakey, my lips are dry w/o aquaphor, my eyes are dry without drops, and my face is tight without moisturizer...but nothing too drastic~! As of now I am on 40mg two times a day on week days, and 40mg once a day on weekends.

I'm starting to see improvement. It has its good days and bad days... whats new?? haha!

my back and some joints has been sore/hurting still and those are about the only side effects I have! *knock on wood*

Hope everyone has a great week!! =]]


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting log. I want to get on accutane sometime or another...


----------



## Loreal (Mar 27, 2008)

Ugghhhh.... day 30- something... myface decides that its going to freak out. sweet. good.....

and im getting these random sores on my arms from dry skin. lovely.


----------



## Loreal (Mar 29, 2008)

DAY 41- I think becuase I increased my doseage, I had a breakout, but its beginning to heal. My hand is still grossly dry, but I'm putting baby oil on it every night and this seems to be improving it slightly. The biggest side effect I have I think is joint and muscle/bone pain. Its not awful, but its definitly noticible. I have been more tired than i usually am, but I'm not if thats related to accutane, or just to it being the last quarter of school (YAYYY!!) and Im just tired.

My hair doesn't seem to be getting too dry. and my lips aren't even bad at all as long as i keep something on them most of the time.

Thats about it i suppose...

ask if you have any questions!! =]


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 29, 2008)

What did your Dermatologist recommend you take (or do) for the aches?


----------



## Loreal (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, when I mentioned it he just said that back aches are a very common side effect and just take motrin or whatever pain-killer i normally take.


----------



## Loreal (Apr 3, 2008)

DAY 47 OR 48- Haha i lose count. But I came home from school today and my chin was DRYYYY!! DRY, people! This is huge. My face hasn't actually improved though. Actually its worse. Not worse than before I started, but worse than last month. I'm sure its because I increased my doseage. I can tell a little bit of difference, just like in the actual tone of my skin.

Still using:

that anti-flake shampoo a couple times a week (like 2)

eye drops

Vaseline and vitamin E on my face at night

dove moisturizer in the morning

One vitamin E capsule every night

2 40mg. Claravis (accutane) pills every day. one in the morning, one at night.

trying to drink more water

Makeup:

I use Mary Kay Powder Foundation, but not really all over, and Ulta and Almay (I think) concealers on face. Sometimes I use tinted moisturizer, but not very often. I'm trying to keep as much as I can OFF my face and let it breathe. Haha.

Side Effects:

Dry lips, arms and face and VERY dry hands (the backs?? its odd)

Sore joints/muscles (Not too bad)

Im sort of more tired than usual??

more susceptible to sun/wind burns

Questions?

Thats it for now!

Except I decided I would pick a song of the day everytime I updated. =]

Today's song: No Air (Jordin Sparks) &lt;3


----------



## Loreal (Apr 6, 2008)

Day 51- Wow. 51 days. Its gone fast! Today is a pretty good skin day.. its definitly not clear at all, but its improving.

I have decided not to worry about working out. it hurts my back too much and i can't breathe very well. its odd. I can't get that out of shape in 3 or 4 weeks!! =(

the tops of my arm has a bunch of little dry scab patches... its so dry.

i layed out today for a little bit even though i probably shouldn't...i had sunscreen on my face....

song of the day: "lost" by micheal buble. &lt;3


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 6, 2008)

I went outside when i was accutane, all the time.

And it's normal for skin to start up when you increase the dosage.

When i was on it, before i went to bed eachnight i always put lotion on, all over my body and put aquaphor on my lips. And just get cozy in bed. =]

Hopefully, accutane works well for you. I was on it for i believe 5months, awhile back, i might need a second round of it. But either way my face is nothing like before.


----------



## Loreal (Apr 10, 2008)

Day 55. Face is looking pretty good today.... definitly has its days.

Lots of dryness. Vitamin E is great! Flakey hair, dry hands and arms, dry lips, back pain, and fatigue are really my only side effects. No bloody noses, thank goodness... i have a paranoia of those. lol.

Like 15 more pills this month. Ill post pictures soon...

I want to go lay out... i might... hehe.

Random but oh my word is soooo windy. I went out to get the mail and I kid you not, the wind almost blew me sideways! and im not a tiny person... lol.

Have a good day!!

Song of the day: Picture to Burn by Taylor Swift.


----------



## Loreal (Apr 15, 2008)

Day 61- almost end of month 2. i have like 6 or so pills left. BOOOO for blood tests. Im nervous. Is it bad??

and everything is still the same... haha. Not sure why i update when its all the same. well acutally i guess my face has been a little worse than normal.. there is this one HUUGGGEE volcanoe on the side of my face. geez. but its slowly going away.

people are starting to notice clearer skin... =] yay.

song: umbrella by rhianna.


----------



## heavyheavyhorse (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, I am happy you are having success (for the most part). Just remember, you have a lot of time left, it WILL get better!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 17, 2008)

Best of luck to ya! I was on Accutane about 6-7 years ago and I have some very light permanent scarring (pitting). It is very light but still there and I was only on it for 6 weeks. After that, my skin became too too dry and my triglycerides tripled, additionally, I was suffering from mood swings and it was just too many side effects. My face was so dry that I have to moisturize with Vaseline!!!!!!!!!!! I swear!!! I went through the same thing as far as breaking out and being on every possible medication, both topical application and prescription pills. However, I had really bad cystic acne at one point.

I've endured the countless trips to the dermatologist. I've on every medication mentioned so far and some that haven't been mentioned. Through the process of elimination, I was able to determine that the source of my breakouts was fragrance and other irritants like oils, etc. I've tried Proactiv and everything else and then I just stopped using everything. I would just rinse my face with water and thats it. Once I realized I was having an allergic reaction all these years, I starting getting glycolic peels and using skin care products directly from my aesthetician that had no fragrances and oils and I stopped having the breakouts. I can only use mineral make up on my face. I just really have to be very, very careful of the stuff that I put on my face. Even when it says non-comedogenic.


----------



## Loreal (Apr 18, 2008)

DAY 63 (End of Month 2)

Thanks so much for all the support!! I really appreciate it.

Side Effects:

Dry lips, face (not too bad) arms and hands (hands are the worst)

Fatigue

noticing muscles get sore wayyy easily.

Thats about it! Thank goodness!!

Still using:

Morning=Dove sensitive skin cleansing bar

dove deep moisture SPF 15 Moisturizer

1 40mg. pill of Claravis

not too much makeup. A little concealer. wayy less than i had been using before. YAY! =]

At night:

1 40 mg. Pill of Claravis

1 Vitamin E pill

vaseline as a moisturizer. basically my best friend =]

sometimes a little vitamin E on my face

I have found that using a little bit of Neosporin on small little spots helps them go away very quickly. Not sure if this is good for my skin, but its works.. hah.

All the time: Aquaphor!!! &lt;3

On my body I use Eucerin calming cream. It doesn't smell very good and it makes my perfume smell funny but it works well. Its very good for anti-itching.

I still sometimes use eyedrops. My eyes get a little bit dry sometimes... Not a big deal.

Going to the doctor for blood drawn and a checkup tommorow.

Thanks so much for reading!

Song: Ever Ever After by Carrie Underwood (such cute video =])

For some reason pictures wont workk.....GRRR... Struggles. So i will try again tommorow.

Left with Makeup









Right With Makeup





Sorrrryyyy pictures struggle on mannyyy levels.

the order of the above pictures is:

Left with makeup

Left without makeup

Right with Makeup

Right without makeup

DAY 64!! I finished the last pill of Month 2 this morning. Hopefully I can go tonight and get the next set of 50 pills (5 blister packs) Went and got blood drawn today... it wasn't bad at all!! I was way nervous. Haha. The lady that did it was really nice and she said I had a good vein so... whatever that means. haha.

Still on 2- 40 Mg. Claravis on the weekdays and 1-40mg on the weekends. 3 more months. I can handle it. I had the first nosebleed of my life this morning. Not sure if you can even call it a nose bleed though... it wasn't bad at all. Thank goodness it was at home.

I did a hot oil treatment for my hair the other night, and it seemed to help. My hair isn't too dry though. Nothing is too bad! Yay. Everything is going good. Dry hands are the worst thing.

Questions?

Thanks so much for reading.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## xo__KELLY (Apr 21, 2008)

Woww! Its looking amazing!

Ive been through two courses of accutane, and i have to say its really great. I tried everything, but it was the only thing that worked for me. It sucks that your having so many side effects, I only had dry lips, and my face was very tight. I hope it works out for you hun, your lookin fab!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2008)

it looks great !


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 23, 2008)

Loreal ur skin is luking good! I broke out horribly aftre using the retinoids 2 months back.My face turned oily and breaking everyday.Finally after 2 months of only antibitics, now together with antibiotics, my derm put me under Roaccutane 10mg daily.Its been 10 dayz im on it but Im still oily all over (i used to have very dry skin b4 tiz)I didnt know y the derm didnt take my height or weight.What's the corect dose i shud b?Im 164 cm and 53 kg


----------



## Loreal (Apr 24, 2008)

Day 73 ish. Today my face doesn't look very good. =[[ I'm trying to be patient... Still doing everything the same...

bronze chiqz- Good luck! Its a little rough, but its going to be so worth it! Yay!!!! =]

Hope everyone is having a good week! School is almost out... Thank goodness. I'm dying. Geometry is a joke. no kidding.

Thanks so much for reading and for the comments!!!

Song:Blessed Be Your Name by Matt Redman


----------



## Loreal (Apr 26, 2008)

Day 78- My face is looking okay today. I didn't wear any makeup today!! Yayyy... Very freeing. Haha.

The dry nasty skin on my hands is gone, which is huge. I'm very upset at myself b/c i missed BOTH of yesterdays pills... how does that even happen?! I've never missed before. Sweet. Oh well i can just take 2 on the weekends instead and it all evens out.

Random: I found the most amazing makeup. It covers my spots and scars really well. Its Max Factor foundation stick. It looks like a big stick of lipstick in a black tube. Its awesome. I use that and cover with a tiny bit of loose powder. I've been wanting to try mineral makeup... any thoughts on this...?

Quick question: I'm going to Mexico next month (on a mission trip..Yayyyy!! Im soooo excited! Please be praying for the hearts of the people there and the hearts of our team, and for everyones safety. We are going to Guachochi and going to build houses, roads, and do a VBS and just build relationships and evangilize.) anways, haha, and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about taking prescriptions (accutane obviously...=] ) over the border? Is it a big deal?

Song: How to Save a Life By: the Fray


----------



## Loreal (Apr 30, 2008)

Day 81- Wow the days have gone so fast! Only 2 1/2 months left. I can totally handle that! Haha.

Nothing too bad on the side effects. Dry hands and arms are almost gone. No more nose bleeds, my back still aches a little sometimes, not a big deal. My face is a little dry when I wake up, and after i wash it its really tight and dry. My lips are constantly chapped without Aquaphor.

My face looks pretty good today! Yay. makes me sooo happy to wake up and not have to put a bunch of makeup on. There's still a ways to go, but I'm happy so far with the results. If your acne is making you unhappy, and you are thinking about accutane, do it. It is expensive, the side effects are a little bit rough sometimes, but in the end its sooo worth it. I used to not want to stand close to people or have people look at me up close and now i have so much more confidence that my face doesn't look like a freak... =]]

Current Routine:

Morning:

Wash Face with Dove Moisture Bar (Or if my face is really dry, I just rinse it a little bit)

dove deep moisture moisturizer

1 40mg Claravis (accutane) (on weekdays)

Makeup: (on my face)

Max Factor Pan Stick

Mary Kay Powder (or sometimes this random brand from Wal-Mart of loose powder)

Night:

Dove Moisture Bar

Vaseline (as a moisturizer)

Neosporin &lt;3

1 40mg. of Claravis

Sometimes a little vitamin E on my face

1 Vitamin E capsule with a cup of water

Aquaphor on my lips.

All the time: AQUAPHOR... my hero. =]

Song of the Day: Would you go with me by josh turner. (he is sooo cute. hehe)


----------



## Loreal (May 1, 2008)

DAY 82- YAYYYY~!!! Today was a good face day. Just felt like sharing. =]


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2008)

good for you !


----------



## Loreal (May 7, 2008)

Day 88-

Everythings doing okay.... pretty good today....

everything is the same....


----------



## Loreal (May 11, 2008)

Day 92- only 72 days left!! Yay!

The skin on my body, especially my shins, is really dry. Something that has worked well for me is as soon as I get out of the shower, before I dry off at all, using baby oil (I use the gel, its way less messy) all over and then gentle pat dry. Then use lotion. It seems to work pretty well.

Not too many side effects... I get sore and tired wayy easily, which is a big deal for me, being an athlete and volleyball season coming up in like a month... chapped lips, dry skin, flakey scalp, and thats about it!

I will have random flare-ups, but nothing like it was before...



Creepy eye... haha. but Yay!! =]


----------



## vickih (May 14, 2008)

oh this is a great thread. I actually went to the dermatologist today and we decided that I should go on Accutane. After reading this blog, I'm excited and scared at the same time. I'm reading all about these side effects and it's kinda scary.

I can't believe at my age (36) I could have all of this acne. They are mean and they don't like to leave my face. ugh. my face is a mess. and it never used too be. never.ever.never.

after all the side effects, do most of you girls still recommend it?


----------



## Loreal (May 15, 2008)

Day 97- Ughh.... bad face day today... its a struggle. its so on and off...

and Vickih- I was nervous too (my mom was especially), but definitly don't be. Its so so so worth it. The side effects are not bad at all (or they aren't for me, some people its worse for) but the only hugeee thing is, dont get pregnant!! But once you are off the medicine, there are no long term side effects, that I know of. If im wrong, please correect me. But i do know for sure that once it is out of your system, there is no chance of birth defects for future babies.

Hope my log helps you!!

Thanks for reading!!

Song: I would walk 1000 miles my vanessa carlton


----------



## shelley s. (May 19, 2008)

Congrats on all your progress, your skin is looking great! I too went the accutane route about 8 years ago and Im so glad that I did. I used to have really bad acne and tried EVERYTHING and nothing helped. After I did the accutane though my skin was completely different!

Have you experienced any/much weight gain? I did the treatment for 9 months and I gained 60 lbs :-( Which at the time was very discouraging but after the treatment ended I droped the weight in about 2 months....

I know the whole thing is kinda an uphill battle but your skin is looking great and the payoff in the end will be worth it! Good luck!


----------



## Loreal (May 21, 2008)

Thanks shelley!! =] Nope i haven't gained much or any weight, but im only 2 3/4 months in... soo... *crosses fingers...* has your skin stayed clear?? what kind of stuff have you used since getting off accutane??

DAY 103- Yesterday was really good, today is pretty good, and tommorow is the last day of school, so hopefully it will be clear for next year! those of you that have taken it, how clear has your skin stayed???

everything is all the same side effects wise and routine wise.

im annoyed though, the dermatologist mis-scheduled our appointment so i have had to only take one pill a day for the last week, and we get more friday... aweeeesome.

Song: will wait for you by elliot yamin. LOVE SUCH MUCH!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2008)

Loreal - your skin is looking beautiful

Vickih - the first time I went on Accutane, was when I was 34. Almost all the acne went away but I still had oily skin. When I was 36 or 37, I went on Accutane again. I still have oily skin, but not as bad - its tolerable in the summer and hardly noticeable in the winter.

I asked my Dermatologist if I was his oldest patient. He said he has one male patient in his 60s and he has treated many women in their 50s.

I definately recommend trying a round of Accutane - it will do wonders.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 22, 2008)

Im on accutane now for more than a month, and I must say its really doin its job! My skin started imporving when I increased my dosage to 20mg per day, oiliness n breakouts have reduced alot.Of coz my terrible side effects are dry lips and eczema is appearing on a new new spots(Im aczematic patient).No choice ive to apply eczema cream and body lotion religiously but in another way im glad i took accutane finally after all these years





Loreal- yeap im pretty sure ur skin will stay clearrrr forever!


----------



## shelley s. (May 22, 2008)

Loreal - I would say you're safe on the weight gain front, when I was like 3 months in I was up like 25-30 pounds! So if you're not noticing any extra lbs, Id say you're good 

And yea, my skin has stayed clear! I mean of course I get a pimple here and there, but not the all over ACNE I had. I do notice that my skin is pretty dry since I have used it (it used to be SUPER oily), but this could be due to just getting older, and well, I live in Arizona so its basically like the dryest state in the U.S haha

Since using it, I just make sure to keep up on getting all the make up off (I wear a LOT of make up) I was using this cleanser basis for a while, but just recently switched to this dermologica brand (at ulta) and I LOVE it! my skin is pretty dry and it seems to be one of the only things that makes my skin feel really clean and fresh without feeling tight and flakey

But yea, I think after your skin will stay clear. Everyone I know that has done it got rid of the acne!


----------



## Loreal (May 23, 2008)

thanks so much for the help!!

I got 50 pills today for the start of my 4th month! Only 50 days left!! Big time!!

DAY 105- Its gone fast! My face looks good today! I can really tell a difference now. I'm praying that it will stay clear, at least for a veryyy long time : /

Routine: (sorry i have typed this a million times, but its just for me to be able to see what I have done over the course of the treatment... =]] )

Morning:

Wash with Dove Moisturizing Bar

Dove Deep Moisture Moisturizer with SPF 15

One 40 Mg. Claravis (one in the morning and evening on weekdays, and only one total on the weekends)

Makeup: (on my face... not eyes)

Max Factor Pan Stick

Mary Kay Blush

Loose Power

Evening:

Wash with Dove Moisturizing Soap

Layer of Vaseline

Neosporin on spots

1 40 mg. claravis

All the time: Aquaphor=my life...&lt;3

Shampoo:every now and then i use a medicated shampoo for flakey scalp

normally i use pantene moisturizing shampoo. I opened several Vitamin E tablets and put in my shampoo.

Eye drops are key. My eyes get really really dry and itchy. some of it is allergies, but even before this awful weather, they were dry.

Lotion for my body: suave moisturizer

Sometimes I use neutrogena healthy glow scrub wash on my face. I love it.


----------



## BasementCat (May 24, 2008)

Hello!

This is an interesting thread.. good that your skin is getting better.






But I have a question, do you get regularly blood check ups?

It's recommended here to get a check every month, because accutane can harm your liver and it should be monitored, if i remember correctly.

The side effects it can have don't sound amusing, I'd be kind of scared to use it..


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 24, 2008)

my scalp is flakey and my hair is dryyyy as well! im just using the normal shampoo, do i need to change to other shampoo?


----------



## Loreal (May 24, 2008)

Basement Cat: I had to get one blood test at the beginning of my third month. The results came back great, so my derm said I wont have to do anymore. All derms are different though, but just make sure and ask if it is absolutely necessary, and then if you dont have insurance that covers they tests, make SURE and ask if all the tests they are making you take are absolutely necessary, because those tests can add up and sometimes the derm doesn't think about that, and some of the tests could be eliminated!

BronzeChiqz- its not important to switch or anything, but I have found that the anti-dandruff shampoo, i just use the off-brand =], using it just once a week or so helps my flakey scalp stay under control. You could break a few vitamin E tablets with a safety pin and squeeze them into your regular shampoo and that has helped alot with the dryness for me. =]

Thanks for reading!! =]


----------



## BasementCat (May 25, 2008)

Hey Loreal,

thanky you for your answer.





But actually I haven't Acne myself, I'm just an interested cosmetician.





(Just finished school and don't have a lot experience with Acne yet.)

It's interesting to read this thread, i'm always interested in how things are in other countries..


----------



## vickih (May 25, 2008)

i started taking 10mg of Accutane. Let's hope it works but OMG are my eyes getting quite dry. holy cow. eye drops are my new best friend.


----------



## Loreal (May 26, 2008)

vickih- haha, yes, they quickly became mine too. 10 mg. isn't very much... are you really tiny??


----------



## vickih (May 27, 2008)

tiny, you mean in my size and weight?

ooh.. no..





I don't have alot of acne, but I'm at a point that my skin doesn't react to anything else that we have tried that is why she put me on accutane.

I think she wanted to start my off on a lose dose for the 1st month to see if I had any side effects. So far so good.

The best thing though is that I have less of a shine on my face. woohoo!

Originally Posted by *Loreal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif vickih- haha, yes, they quickly became mine too. 10 mg. isn't very much... are you really tiny??


----------



## Loreal (May 27, 2008)

Yay!! Im so glad its working for you so far!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Loreal (Jun 9, 2008)

Welll... i forget what day im on ..... i just got back from mexico and while i was there i had a small breakout on my left cheek (very inconvienent when there are no mirrors or makeup or anything) but its pretty much gone now. today is a pretty good day.

I have two and a half packs left this month and and then one more month to go. overall i have had hardly no side effects. Dry skin. Thats it. LOVE IT. It makes me sooo happy. =]]

Same routine.

Song: You are my joy by david crowder band.


----------



## vickih (Jun 11, 2008)

OK I'm freaking out. I've been on it now for almost 3 weeks, and I've had 2 bad breakouts on my chin. YOu know the kind that are mean and nasty and take forever to go away. I'm getting frustrated. I have another appointment next Friday, so maybe she'll up the dose.

I'm also noticing that the joints/knees are seriously hurting. BUT I read someone's post that when you take an OMEGA3 with the accutane, it helps, and I have to say it's much better. But I can still feel the achiness. I hope things get better.

: (


----------



## Loreal (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't get frustrated yet. I know I did... but mine is just now (at the end of 4 months) starting to consistently stay clear. Even the other day i had a small crisis on the side of my left cheek...sweet.haha. but stick with it and don't get worried about it. actually when i got my dosage upped the first time is when it really freaked out.

but im sorry your joints are hurting!! that is the worst! mine did that at first but now its calmed down quite a bit. I haven't ever taken omega3, but i say give it a try! hope it works and hope you feel better soon!! good luck!! =]


----------



## Loreal (Jul 3, 2008)

I have about 25-30 days left.

Right now the only thing bothering me is my back still. I play volleyball and after a game or practice I'm dying... but other than that and some chapped lips, this whole thing has been absolutely beyond worth it.

Start of last month pictures



BOooooo... can't get it to turn. Sorrry.


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like your skin is doing great! I was on Accutane during my SENIOR year of high school...had blood tests every month. My skin got ridiculously dry, it was crazy! But, I had beautiful skin the month after I finished treatment!!!



I still have moderate break out skin now, but overall pleased. If I had to do it again though, I would have to seriously consider...Accutane is not the best for the liver and I had a couple depressed episodes. Just thought I'd share! Glad your skin is doing great.

Goodluck to the rest who have started using it!!!


----------



## Loreal (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 9 pills left! YAYYYY! =] It's gone super fast. Thanks everyone who read my log! Thanks for the advice, tips, and encouragement. Much appreciated.

My current routine is:

Morning:

Wash with Dove Moisture Bar (I have decided i don't like this method as much as using a pump cleanser...i worry about the bar of soap having germs that im rubbing on my face!)

Dove deep moisture moisturizer

40 mg. of Claravis (Accutane...generic brand)

Night:

Wash with Dove Bar

Thin layer of Vaseline

neosporin on the bad spots

40mg. of Claravis

My derm. said i have to have one more blood test, which we are going to do soon, and then I'm done! He said he would give us a follow up plan, which I'm not really sure what that entails... but whatever.

Side effects: (Overall...)

Sore joints, achy back (boo.... =[ )

dry, scaly hands

dry lips

dry face, but not too bad

This is super weird, but my derm had to give me medicine for my TOES!! Isn't that odd? I went to Mexico, and they started hurting like they were ingrown or something, then they started randomly bleeding on the edges, so we told the derm and he said it was an accutane side effect...odd.

I am more tired/drained of energy than normal...

I used to run alot, but during accutane, I couldnt...I would run a mile and almost throw up!

And that's pretty much all my side effects!! nothing too awful at all! So i would totally do it again!

Here are pictures: (ten days left until I'm completely finished) This is with no makeup on.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 17, 2008)

I knew someone who took Accutane and it REALLY helped him. I'm actually thinking of going to a dermatologist myself to see if it's right for me. Good luck to you!


----------



## Loreal (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitly go see what your derm says...even though accutane is realllyyy expensive (ask for the off-brand) and there are side effects, its SO worth it.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 18, 2008)

You're skin is looking beautiful!


----------



## Loreal (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks!! =] I have 2 1/2 days left. WOO HOO!!! =] My skin still pretty much looks like it did up above, so i will post pictures in about a month, which is when the derm said that all the redness will fade. Thanks everyone for reading my log!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 25, 2008)

Your face really looks great - like you never had acne to begin with.

I'm curious what skin care program you are going to start, once the accutane is finished?

I have been on two rounds of Accutane - I have been using Retin A for years, which helps control black and white heads that occaisionally come back.


----------



## Loreal (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah I'm not sure yet, I will let you guys know what my derm says on monday... i don't have to go back but he said call when I get finished for a follow-up plan... so ill post what he says!!

carolyn, how clear has your skin stayed?? like does it come back really bad and go away...or...???


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 26, 2008)

The first time I did Accutane, my skin cleared up amazingly well.

I would say it took a year before some of the oiliness returned and I would get breakouts along my jawline.

It was somewhat tolerable at first, then I decided to see the Derm again - maybe two years later.

I went on another round and all the break outs stopped and the oiliness went away.

That was 10 years ago.

Now, in the summer my face and scalp get a bit oily but quite tolerable.

And I get the occasional breakout - I use Neo Medrol - topical prescription medication.

These breakouts probably tie in with my cycle.

Otherwise, I use Retin A everyday - really helps to keep black heads and white heads at bay.

Your face looks fabulous, by the way.


----------



## Loreal (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Carolyn! =] Last pill last nightttttt!!!!! WOOOO HOOOO!!! =]=]

I'll post pictures in a month... and let you know what the derm says tommorow....


----------



## Nubia (Jul 30, 2008)

quick question for any accutane users...

I just started accutane, its been only 3 days.. but my derm gave me 20mg a day.. after surfing the web and reading logs/journals.. 20mg a day seems like nothing... cmpared to folks starting with 40mg, 60mg , etc.. and smetimes taking 2 a day.

I hope my doc knows what he's doing...I mean, I'm sure he does but I hope it isn't too low of a dose to start with..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 30, 2008)

When I first went on Accutane, the derm decided how much I should take by calculations of height, weight, probably gender, and probably duration of treatment.

Your derm might also be starting you off on a smaller amount and then will increase it after he/she sees how you are tolerating the Accutane - and how your skin is responding.

In my opinion, if a lower dosage is going to be really beneficial for you, then why go to a stronger strength and have more side affects to deal with?

I always advise talking with the pharmacist that fills your Accutane prescriptions - quite often they can answer medical questions and it doesn't cost anything to speak with them.

Good luck on the Accutane


----------



## Nubia (Jul 31, 2008)

thx a bunch


----------



## Loreal (Aug 3, 2008)

unbelievable. I got off the medicine on sunday. it was all good. wednesday i woke up and everything was fine. i took a two hour nap and had a HUGE spot on my cheek when i woke up that is just now starting to fade. sweet. love that.

OKay its better now. The dryness on my face is definitly going away.

I went to the derm and he gave me some medicine for my toes, haha, and gave me a perscription for tazorac for my face but i had tried that stuff before and it never did anything before so idk why it would help now... but its just a preventative...so idk. Someone gave me a recommendation for "Persa Gel"??? has anyone tried or heard of that?? Lately i have been washing my face with cerave cleanser and using zapzyt (an over the counter salacylic acid treatment) on the two spots i had, but today my face is good. yay. I haven't even had to use much moisturizer. which is big for me.

does anyone have any good gentle facial scrub reccomendations? something that would NOT break me out..haha.


----------



## shelley s. (Aug 6, 2008)

Hah so I think I might have jinxed myself from my earlier comment from may.

My acne has returned full swing, and my dermie is put me back on Accutane :-(


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 6, 2008)

Baking soda and water is as gentle as it gets for a scrub.

Persa gel is by clean and clear I think. It's 2.5% salicylic acid.


----------



## Loreal (Aug 7, 2008)

hm. thanks i have heard about the baking soda deal...is that what you do? does it work pretty good?? just for like getting flakes off....


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm a big fan of using baking soda to exfoliate. I do it every other week.

Mix 1 tsp of baking soda with 1 tblspoon of cleanser and create a paste.

Rub gently into face for a minute, then rince well.

I have had to do a quick cleanse if I feel that some of the baking soda wasn't rince off.

This article comes from the Dermatology Blog:

Facial Scrubs: Too Much of A Good Thing | The Derm Blog


----------



## Loreal (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay yay! Thanks so much for your help.

I have been off accutane for about a week and a half...so far so good... =]


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

Your skin is going to look beautiful for a long time!

Have any of the unwanted side affects faded away?

I think mine went away after a week or two. I had poor night vision and couldn't wear my contacts while on Accutane.


----------



## Loreal (Aug 8, 2008)

Some of the reddness is fading.. the derm said that it will fade for the whole month... currently my skin is pretty much perfectly clear... .no actual spots at all. My skin is sort of discolored naturally..soo... but someone complimented me on my skin the other day... a first! =]

the achyness and everything seems to be going away too!! i played volleyball for 7 hours the other day and i was fine! which is big for me.


----------



## Loreal (Aug 11, 2008)

2 weeks completely zit freeeeee.... wooooo!!! =]

*knock On Wood


----------



## magosienne (Aug 12, 2008)

yay !!


----------



## sunshine28 (Aug 14, 2008)

i just got off accutane last month, i couldnt live without eucerin face lotion, its the only thing that didnt irritate my skin and made it oh so soft, i also used their face wash kinda hard to find though but i love it as well, the accutane made my skin really dry and red and the eucerin face wash calmed it down alot, but besides the dry skin i think having dry lips was the worst, i always had aquaphor on me, but i found out that carmax chapstick worked really well, and alot longer than aquaphor, though it tasted kinda funny, well worth it though, ive had really amazing results with accutane, a few headaches along the way but the end results are so worth it, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## juhlinanoy (Aug 22, 2008)

Your skin is looking great. My younger brother and sister had taken accutane and they had great results! There main problems in side affects were also chapped lip's and dried skin.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, I quickly browsed through this page to see your progress and the end result is beautiful. You skin looks great! I'm so glad the Accutane worked for you, and now you've got gorgeous, clear skin!


----------



## bC_0614 (Aug 24, 2008)

WOWW =O ur skin looks so smooth!!!! n good job for sticking w/ accutance despite all the side affects!! So what are u exactly using after it?? anything in paticular??


----------



## Laura-M (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm approaching the end of my course and I cannot believe the difference it has made. I was quite lucky with the side effects (just dryness) but I cannot wait to be done.

Has anyone got any guidance on appropriate skincare products when I finish taking the pills? I am thinking of splashing out on some high quality stuff to keep my skin looking great. I've used Yonka and loved it but wonder if anybody has any other suggestions?

Nubia, just wanted to add that your dermatologist is probably waiting to see how you react to it. If a lower dose works for you, that's the best way I think!


----------



## Loreal (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! =]

Still clear! Today is a good day!

I've just been washing my face with Cerave cleanser (similar to Cetiphil) morning and night and using Dove Deep Moisture Moisturizer. At night I use Persa Gel (off brand...exact same thing 2 bucks cheaper..hah) on my cheeks. About once a week (ish) I use baking soda, my cleanser, and warm water as a scrub. And that's all! It's Great! Pictures eventually...sorry...

Thanks for reading and commenting!! Good luck with everyone thats doing Accutane!


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Sep 4, 2008)

After reading your log, I am definately making an appt at the Derm to discuss Accutane. I can't wait to see your latest picts!

Also, does anyone know if there is any difference in the generic and the brand Accutane? Does one give less side effects, etc?

Hazellboo


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 5, 2008)

Your skin is looking real good. Congrats on being zit free! lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 6, 2008)

Hazel, have a talk with your pharmacist. He/she will help you with those kinds of questions at no cost to you. Accutane, generic or otherwise, has a lot of side effects so you want to make sure you fully understand the medication from a professional.


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi,

I saw my Dermatologist today and she decided to put me on Differin Gel, Duac Cream, and Bactrim for 3 months first. I was kinda happy, because I really am scared of Accutane.

The only thing is Im not supposed to use my glycolic peels with the Differin Gel. This is upsetting because the peel I did on Monday has really made a difference in just 4 days!

Im also going to wait to take the Bactrim antibiotics and the Duvac cream because I've heard bad things about Sulfa drugs, and the Duvac cream has benzoyl peroxide, which I hate. I hoping the Differin works on it's own.

I also have Tamanu oil coming in the mail soon.

Hazellboo


----------



## Loreal (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck everyone!!! It's so worth it

still cleearrrr!!!! =]=]=]

Im a fan of persa gel. although i save a whole entire dollar with the off-brand. =]

now i just wash my face and go!! (with a light layer of persa at night when i feel like it or remember)


----------



## Andi (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *HAZELLBOO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,I saw my Dermatologist today and she decided to put me on Differin Gel, Duac Cream, and Bactrim for 3 months first. I was kinda happy, because I really am scared of Accutane.

The only thing is Im not supposed to use my glycolic peels with the Differin Gel. This is upsetting because the peel I did on Monday has really made a difference in just 4 days!

Hm what youÂ´re actually supposed to do is lay off the Differin for like 2 days before you do a peel. I`ve read that in an article by a dermatologist as well as done it myself. I have used Differin for almost a year now, and my glycolic peels are 40%.The peels actually make following treatments more effective, since the layer of dead skin cells is being removed by the peel. So whatever you use afterwards (well, not directly afterwards of course. But you can use Differin 1-2 days after the peel) will penetrate the skin better.

Also, if youÂ´re a regular Retinoid user, your skin will benefit from the peels much more, as Retinoids kind of "thin" the skin anyway, and speed up micro-exfoliation.

Btw, I have actually had great success in fading my hyperpigmentation with MaMa Lotion (do a search in this forum, there are a couple of threads on it already). For some reason the Glycolic peels kinda stopped working for me after a while, so I switched to MaMa for a while, and now IÂ´m also using the Glycolic again.

And my skin is finally much more even toned now! yay


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, I will try that if/ when I go back to my Differin and Glycolic. (Prayerfully, I wont have to!!)




I just got my ANSR system in the mail yesterday and I'm trying that. Hopefully it will work. I posted another thread about it. Search ANSR acne on makeup talk.


----------

